# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 2 A66/ B151 - Gallenwege

## Berfin1998

Hallo  :Smilie: 

laut Dozenten soll die Antwortmglichkeit B richtig sein. Wre diese Antwort aber nicht richtig, wenn es die Wnde der intrahepatischen Gallengnge wren ? 
Somit knnte man doch sagen, dass diese Frage nicht wertbar ist. Was denkt Ihr ? 

Danke schonmal !

----------

